

Hipmunk Further Reduces Agony For Users With Flexible Travel Dates - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/hipmunk-further-reduces-agony-for-users-with-flexible-travel-dates/

======
JCB_K
Does anyone know of a similarly good service which works in Europe? I normally
use skyscanner.net, but while it does the job, it's one of those headache-
inducing websites the articles talks about.

~~~
david927
It's a huge opportunity waiting to happen. If you add Easyjet and the other
discount airlines, and then add trains in for close cities, it would be a huge
hit.

For example, I live in Nice and wanted to go to Malta. The ticket was 200
Euros. But I found I could take a train for two hours and go from Marseille
via RyanAir for 20 euros.

The same is true for Last Minute deals. Czechs will spend twice as much for,
say, a week in Egypt as a German in a city two hours away by train (Prague -
Dresden).

~~~
JCB_K
So true. I needed to go from the Netherlands to Gothenburg, which would be
~200 from Amsterdam. By crossing the border with Germany, taking a Ryanair
flight and then a train, I got this down to ~100.

Someone, please build this!

EDIT: And don't forget to add coaches. Whereas they're not that popular,
they're dirt cheap.

